# UIJEONGBU | Uijeongbu Station Sky Xi | 162m x 2 | 532ft x 2 | 49 fl x 2 | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Uijeongbu Station Sky Xi, Uijeongbu, Gyeonggi-do, South Korea
162m / Residential / App / 2020-2023

49Fl : x2
























의정부역스카이자이


최고 49층 트리플 역세권 의정부 대표답게 자이답게!



sky-xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------

